# afudos cannot open BIOS file



## rpatton (Feb 8, 2008)

I just assembled a computer from new parts. The motherboard, however, an ASUS P5B Deluxe, was purchased fron newegg as an "open box" item. So I have no utility/driver CD. I downloaded and installed all the current drivers from the ASUS support website. But when the system is powered up or rebooted I get an error message after POST. It indicates a "uBIOS error" with "press F1 to continue". After pressing F!, everything is fine.
BIOS version is 0901. Processor is an Intel Core 2 Duo 2.2 GHz E4500 Allendale. 4GB Kingston 800 Mhz PC2 6400. EVGA GeForce 7600GS PCI-E 256MB video card.

Since the BIOS is several versions down, I attempted to flash it using AFUDOS.EXE. Fist to ver. 1226 and then to ver. 1101. Created a bootable floppy, copies both AFUDOS and the BIOS file (uncompressed) to the floppy, booted from the floppy, and at the A: prompt, I typed:
afudos /iP5B-ASUS-Deluxe.ROM, and touched Enter. The utility starts to load and the immediately stops and says it cannot open the BIOS file.

I've used several diskettes, downloaed from different sites, I even tried the Alt+F2 thing (whatever) but that didn't do anything at all.

I've read the BIOS update instructions on the ASUS site numerous times. If I'm doing something wrong, I don't know what it is.

Any help you may be able to provide would be appreciated.

Thanks
-Ric


----------



## scapedriver (Feb 7, 2008)

instructions flashing bios.

http://support.asus.com/technicaldocuments/technicaldocuments_content.aspx?no=546&SLanguage=en-us

Flash program

http://dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/flash/AFUDOS226.zip

Last bios.

http://dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5B Deluxe Wifi-AP/P5BD1226.zip


----------



## rpatton (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry. I was trying to append the post, but was a little late.
The actual syntax I was using to flash the BIOS was:
afudos /ip5b-asus-deluxe-1226.rom and afudos /ip5b-asus-deluxe-1101.rom

Not sure where you see a version 1803. It's not on the ASUS support page for the P5B Deluxe that I can find. Even the 1226 was a beta version.


----------



## scapedriver (Feb 7, 2008)

Flash command .. download latest version afudos with posted link.

afudos /P5B-ASUS-Deluxe-1226.ROM


----------

